# Tohatsu Gear oil ports leaking?



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

I have a 6hp Tohatsu 2006 and went for my yearly change in gear oil on the lower unit. 

Change went find drained the black stuff and added the new oil. I tightened the 2 screws back and came back a day later and see a spot of oil underneath the motor. I whipped the excess leaking and re-tightened the screws. Still leaking. I went and used it on a trip yesterday and everything went fine..motor ran better if anything even thought it had a small leak all day. 

Now it is still slowly dripping a now cream color gear oil since i ran it through the motor all day.

My dad said it might need to have a "gasket replaced" ? gaskets on the screws? is that so?


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes, Yes, Yes, and replace the oil before you use it.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

YES!!!!!!

If oil is leaking out, water can leak in!

Always replace the gaskets/washers on the screws. They are cheap, like $.40 each. Most modern ones are plastic. 

BE SURE TO TAKE THE OLD ONE OFF!!!! Two gaskets is worse than no gaskets according to Merc. Sometimes they will be discolored and adhered to the housing, so look closely if you don't see one at first. 

-T


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

Perfect thanks guys just what i wanted to hear


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Run it on the hose in gear for a minute or two to heat up the oil/water mixture in it now, then drain. The cream color you found is water and oil mixed together. Don't let is sit, it'll only cause more problems.

Replace the drain plug gaskets with new, make sure everything is clean, and you'll be fine.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

cool just drained them both...i can actually see the water in it. I drained it and squirted some fresh oil through the ports to get the water out. gunna have to pick up some gaskets soon. They are rotted and thinner than a fingernail.


----------



## Tom_W (Oct 23, 2008)

I like to keep running/flushing until I'm sure that there is no moisture left.


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

Definately change the gaskets on the screws.. And keep an eye on the lower unit.. 

On my old 15 yami, there is a hole on the front of the lower unit, it was leaking a little oil, and it ended up being a shifter boot, had to replace the lower unit after I destroyed it. All over a 20 minute fix..


----------

